

Best nations for expats - known
http://business.rediff.com/slide-show/2009/nov/27/slide-show-1-world-best-nations-for-expats.htm

======
gstar
Original:
[http://www.offshore.hsbc.com/1/PA_1_4_S5/content/internation...](http://www.offshore.hsbc.com/1/PA_1_4_S5/content/international/2g_pdfs/expat/expatresults09.pdf)

------
maxklein
Someone clear this up for me: What is the difference between expats and
immigrants?

~~~
rfreytag
expats don't intend to give up their original citizenship - my understanding.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Expatriate> \- gives it a broader definition to
include permanent immigrants.

